# Kimber kisses up..................2nd Amendment issues.



## 8'Duece (Jun 18, 2008)

A heads up by JPFO.  I'm not Jewish, but I do follow JPFO from time to time and this is why. 


ALERT FROM JEWS FOR THE PRESERVATION OF FIREARMS OWNERSHIP 
America's Aggressive Civil Rights Organization 

June 5th 2008 

JPFO ALERT:THE KIMBER KISS-UP 

By L. Neil Smith <mailtto:lneil@netzero.com 

For Jews for the Preservation of Firearms Ownership 
http://www.JPFO.org 


   For those of us who make the transition from gun owner and shooter 
to Second Amendment activist, the most disillusioning phenomenon we 
have to face is that not everyone we might expect to be an ally in the 
fight for the right to own and carry weapons can actually be relied 
on. 

   When I first became involved in this historical struggle, Smith & 
Wesson, that quintessentially American revolver manufacturer was 
actually owned by a British holding company that didn't give a rap 
about the Second Amendment, was much more concerned with the company's 
sales to police departments across the country, and was inclined to go 
along with any regulatory scheme politicians and bureaucrats came up 
with. 

   Similarly, the late Bill Ruger, the head Sturm Ruger & Company, 
never seemed to understand the Second Amendment. Paternalist and 
aristocrat that he appeared to fancy himself, he actually volunteered 
advice to the government concerning what he believed ought to be legal 
(whatever his company manufactured) and what should be outlawed. We 
have Ruger mostly to thank for the ten-round limit that was imposed 
during the ill-conceived Clinton-Dole Ugly Gun and Adequate Magazine 
Ban. 

   Some gun companies and their executives care only about the bottom 
line. Hired away from soft drink or underwear manufacturers, the men 
at the top don't really have any moral or sentimental attachment to 
the product itself. They don't love what they do. They might as well 
be manufacturing faucet washers. I don't suppose there's anything 
wrong with that, as far as it goes -- I'm a big fan of capitalism, 
myself -- but other companies are like the historic makers of fine 
musical instruments -- violins and guitars. Money is important chiefly 
in that it keeps the company and its employees going. What really 
counts is the quality of their product and the satisfaction of their 
customers. 

   Wildey J. Moore, inventor of magnum automatic pistols comes to 
mind. He actually ran for office in his home state as a libertarian 
and Second Amendment advocate. Ronnie Barrett stoutly refuses to sell 
his famous .50 caliber rifles to agencies of gun-banning governments, 
and he won't service the ones they already have. STI International 
won't sell their nifty 1911s to California police agencies because of 
the bizarre, insane microstamping scheme passed by that state's 
legislature. 

   Regrettably, another famous maker of 1911s, Kimber Manufacturing, 
seems to have trouble separating the goodguys from the badguys. 
According to an article by Ken Hanson, Esq., circulated on the Web by 
the Buckeye Firearms Association, and appearing on _U.S. Concealed 
Carry Magazine_'s website, Kimber has acquired a bad habit: kissing up 
disgustingly to the destroyers of individual liberty by creating 
weapons especially dedicated to various California police agencies. In 
Hanson's words, these guns were specifically "designed for a local 
government committed to stripping civilians of the right to own _this 
same gun_." 

   Emphasis added. 

   See: http://www.buckeyefirearms.org/node/5674 

   Hanson urges his readers to "educate" Kimber with regard to what a 
terrible idea this is. It's exactly as if Jewish tailors in the 1930s 
had taken pride in making uniforms for the Nazi S.S. There is no moral 
distinction. The author suggests a number of actions that concerned 
gun owners might take. chiefly calling or writing to the company at 
914-964-0771x324, or via US mail at Kimber, 2590 Hwy 35, Kalispell, MT 
59901. 

   Although Hanson wants you to warn Kimber and its dealers of a 
possible boycott of their products by shooters concerned with their 
rights, he suggests your communication remain "polite, professional 
yet firm". I would make no such suggestion. This is a major breach of 
an implicit moral bond between a gunmaker and its clients, it is the 
rankest, most repulsive kind of hypocrisy, and it must be dealt with 
no less promptly and harshly than I urged in my 2000 essay "S&W Must 
Die". 

   See: http://www.jpfo.org/alerts/alert20000406.htm 

   The worldwide boycott which that essay helped to start broke S&W 
and sent them plunging -- repeatedly -- into bankruptcy. (Much the 
same thing happened to K-Mart when they foolishly hired the slavering, 
hysterical anti-gunner Rosie O'Donnell as their spokeswoman.) It is a 
story of which no firearms manufacturer today can possibly still be 
ignorant. 

   In short, we must ask shooters to _kick the Kimber habit_. 

   I agree with Hanson about the need for gun owners to react to 
Kimber's suicidal stupidity, but I would suggest _also_ dealing with 
the problem at the other end. Why not a written pledge, to be taken 
and signed by individual police officers, that they will never attempt 
to confiscate weapons from civilians, whether it's during disasters 
like Hurricane Katrina, or as a result of local, state, or federal 
legislation. 

   If it's unconstitutional, it's automatically null and void. 

   That pledge can be archived by an organization like JPFO, and 
openly displayed online, making it easier to see who the goodguys and 
the badguys are. We could probably even design and make a nice little 
embroidered patch -- it might say "BILL OF RIGHTS ENFORCER" -- for the 
pledge-making police officers to sew on their uniforms. Until their 
superiors, veins standing out on their foreheads and little gobbets of 
spit blasting from their lips as they scream, order them to take it 
off. 

   Of course that, in itself, will teach cops everywhere a valuable 
lesson, and even make them ask themselves an important question, 
"Why am I helping to destroy The Bill of Rights",  and the Kimber 
Kiss-ups should ask themselves the same question. 

Visit JPFO.org, and learn how you can obtain a Springfield Armory 
pistol for just a few hundred dollars ........ 
http://www.jpfo.org/alerts02/alert20080415.htm


----------



## Brooklynben (Jun 18, 2008)

Sad news, Kimber makes some very good guns.


----------



## WillBrink (Jun 22, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> A heads up by JPFO.  I'm not Jewish, but I do follow JPFO from time to time and this is why.
> 
> 
> ALERT FROM JEWS FOR THE PRESERVATION OF FIREARMS OWNERSHIP
> America's Aggressive Civil Rights Organization



It's a site I recommend often. They are the few in the Jewish community who "get it" when it comes to the 2A issues. Too bad about Kimber. SnW went into the toilet on ever level when owned by the Brits, and went very much back on track when back in the hands on US owned.


----------



## pardus (Jun 22, 2008)

Nothing worse than one turning on it's own......


----------



## The91Bravo (Jun 22, 2008)

Well.......

Kimber Pro Raptor II for sale cheap....


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 22, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> Well.......
> 
> Kimber Pro Raptor II for sale cheap....



How cheap ???


----------



## pardus (Jun 22, 2008)

lol!


----------



## The91Bravo (Jun 22, 2008)

I was wondering who would ask....  figured it would be Razor or 82nd.... I was right


$2500.00....... how's that?

I figure they will now go out of business and become collector's items


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 22, 2008)

I'll pass. Let Razor have it..........;)


----------



## Minuteman1636 (Jul 9, 2008)

This was sad news to read. I love my Kimber TLE/RL II. However, I may have to reconsider my choice of handguns.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jul 9, 2008)

I have a bud who works for Kimber here in NY. (His daughter goes to the same school as mine.) Good guy. I asked him about this and he did say there is "some" truth to it, a lot of it is blown up bull shit. Yes, some companies are not doing business with any LEO in CA. But in the end, who does that really fuck? THe LEO who cant get what they need. I dont agree with CA and their gun stance, but in the end, it is a busness and because some companies wont sell there, others will. I am still saving up for my Kimber..... and I will still buy it. (donst mean I wont send a letter to them with my opinions.)



> It's exactly as if Jewish tailors in the 1930s had taken pride in making uniforms for the Nazi S.S. There is no moral
> distinction.


 Come on, thats a bit extream. Comparing death camps to making pistols for ONE states PD? If the CA PD were lining up gun owners and putting a bullet in the back of their heads maybe I would agree.


----------



## Minuteman1636 (Jul 9, 2008)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> I have a bud who works for Kimber here in NY.  (His daughter goes to the same school as mine.)  Good guy. I asked him about this and he did say there is "some" truth to it, a lot of it is blown up bull shit.  Yes, some companies are not doing business with any LEO in CA. But in the end, who does that really fuck?  THe LEO who cant get what they need.  I dont agree with CA and their gun stance, but in the end, it is a busness and because some companies wont sell there, others will.  I am still saving up for my Kimber..... and I will still buy it. (donst mean I wont send a letter to them with my opinions.)



That is a very good statement. You are correct....Taking the "high road" only screws the LEO trying to keep the street evil at bay...I'll keep my Kimber.;)


----------

